# If you chose a group/community who would you recruit?



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

The scenario is a total collapse of society due to say an E.M.P and you have chosen to go with a group of preppers/survivalists. It is upon you to recruit people to your group in case of the above scenario who would you recruit (as in what skills would you want). Based on my group we have determined that the following would be assets.

Medical personnel at a minimum x2

Mechanics x2

Agricultural/farmers x2

Communications/Electricians x2

Security (this one falls on everyone in the group but I mean this more in the sense of those with experience along the lines of former military, Law enforcement, or security contractors)

Survival "experts" (at least those knowledgeable in survival)

Any other suggestions?

Construction people


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be more than happy to recruit the swedish bikini team!!!

My preference would be much like yours, medical experience/knowledge, military or former military, mechanicaly inclined, have agricultural knowledge, survival knowledge, and also have a very level head. Know patience, when to talk and when to shut up. Dependable, responsible, mature. Can take orders without debating them, DISIPLINED!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Most people are going to have to vastly improve/expand their skillsets, stop focusing on specializations, and 'wear a lot of different hats'. :gaah:

I would suggest 3 month pre-apprenticeships to see who has aptitude AND aspiration to pursue what professions.

Depending on what technologies you have available, and the amount of people in your 'community', certain jobs are going to be much more labor-intensive than you imagine (farming), according to the numbers you have provided.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

My problem is I wear to many hats! I'm working on many skillsets won't list em all here trying to be self suffecient and there are still many areas I don't have a clue! Oh well I'm probably doing more than many but just keep pushing myself to get better, sure wish had more people close by to learn from.


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

Food and clothing experts. Batch cooking is a needed skill and clothing wears out. Farming is a must for rebuilding.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Bravo, would communications/electricians folk be very useful after an EMP? Small bike driven alternators are kind of useful. Idk, just curious about your reasoning!?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

*ahem*

You will need folks who know how to preserve food that you do produce.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am just gonna go with about 2-3 dozen heavily armed cops, most of whom are former military with a variety of MOS's. I may grab up a couple Paramedics too. We'll figure the rest out as we go.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

My reasoning behind communications/electricians is because even during an EMP there will still be many electronics that survive such as radios from back in the day. Ham Radios are very durable. And if you have the know how they can fix things to work not to the point of internet but small items.

As for specializing into different "hats" there is a reason that a special forces team operates on this train of thought. Yes for example I have skill sets in the medical field, weapons, hunting, tracking, survival, and security due to me being a grunt for so damn long. But I am of little use if I am out hunting and someone gets hurt, while I support the multitasking I am a strong advocate of also having specialized personnel.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I think you're going to want at least one engineer for construction projects, to keep equipment running, adapting equipment for other purposes, etc. You might be able to get away with a skilled handyman, metal worker/woodworker, and mechanic.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> certain jobs are going to be much more labor-intensive than you imagine (farming), according to the numbers you have provided.


*EVERYONE* takes a turn pulling weeds, making compost, shoveling manure, etc... no matter what their specialty!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

All of your suggestiins covered my wish list. After things settle down Id probably like a savvy business guy to help set up a local economy on a barter system. A good blacksmith and fellow brewer. Someone that can make good shoes/ boots would be a huge asset. Also a constitutional lawyer would also help in rebuilding. Immediately I just need folks I could count on that know how to shoot, move, communicate, produce and store food, build and maintain shelter, and produce and utilize mechanicl devices.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> All of your suggestiins covered my wish list. After things settle down Id probably like a savvy business guy to help set up a local economy on a barter system. A good blacksmith and fellow brewer. Someone that can make good shoes/ boots would be a huge asset. Also a constitutional lawyer would also help in rebuilding. Immediately I just need folks I could count on that know how to shoot, move, communicate, produce and store food, build and maintain shelter, and produce and utilize mechanicl devices.


Your absolutely right imo... its going to take a team to rebuild just a small community let alone towns, city, or a nation.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

med techs definitly....handymen (jack of all...master of none type) can build/make/fix anything, those who know how to tend the land (farmers, gardeners,aqua/hydro exper.), like minded preppers ...........sorry but no LEO's......just won't put up with their 'gotta badge and gun' attitude ******** in my group...........would be real selective on .mil personel too.....would have to have known them for quite sometime before i'd be comfortable with 'em...and a couple of peepz that know the do's n' don'ts of barter and trade......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> sorry but no LEO's......just won't put up with their 'gotta badge and gun' attitude


Yeah, you gotta be real careful there. The 1% of LEO's with that kind of attitude really make the other 99% with copious amount of emergency & weapons training not worth having in your group.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

"Yeah, you gotta be real careful there. The 1% of LEO's with that kind of attitude really make the other 99% with copious amount of emergency & weapons training not worth having in your group." 
yer opinion..............i figure a lot higher percentage since being around so many in the cities.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I would think that knowing the 'content of character' of someone would usually trump their skillset anyway.

Fictional character Gregory House is brilliant, but would YOU want him in a community that needed to work together just to survive? :dunno:


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Need a chemist, to help blow stuff up! And strippers for entertainment. No offense sentry but i am with rabidcoyote, no leo egos for us. Not saying your all bad but the ones i have met, and that is a lot, about 80% would be ready to arrest someone for just rolling there eyes at them, but this is the peoples republic of Illinois, and things are goofy here.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

radio477 said:


> No offense sentry but i am with rabidcoyote, no leo egos for us. Not saying your all bad but the ones i have met, and that is a lot, about 80% would be ready to arrest someone for just rolling there eyes at them.


It depends a lot on where they are employed and where they have been trained.

All the N00bs end up in small towns for their first job and are pretty much all aholes. After they calm down a couple years, they get a real LEO job in a larger city and become much more "normal".

The best of all are the Highway Patrol types. Those would be welcome. These are the cream of the crop, and at the opposite end of the spectrum from the Barney Fifes that don't need to be employed anywhere in LE.

Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

If you give any young man authority, he's likely to strut it. That's just a guy being a guy. Most outgrow it eventually. It's not just LEO's. 

Certain skills I would want someone that has actually earned a living doing that skill. It would scare me to find out my doctor was moonlighting as a mechanic & I would question his expertise. Cross training is good but there's no substitution for expertise in certain areas.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

One time this girl scout came to my house to sell cookies. She was kind of rude and pushy so I can only assume that all girl scouts are like that. Maybe it's just the big city girl scouts but either way I would not want someone with a whole bunch of cookies and a bad attitude in my group if the SHTF. Because of course we can all predict exactly how girl scouts, our friends, family and others will respond after the trauma of such an event. The one thing we have learned from war and disaster is that people remain the same pre and post event. 

If only there was a subsection of our society who were not only trained to deal with stress and trauma, but were given the skills needed to defend and protect themselves and others.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

DebCath said:


> Food and clothing experts.


Clothing!!! As in making clothes, I really only gave thought to repairing clothing. My Mom was a seamstress back in the day, gonna have to pick her brain a bit. Hmmmm, I wonder if she still has all her stuff? Pins, needles threads, patterns, ZIPPERS, buttons, thimbles, heavy duty fabric, denim...

Man, now that is some stuff to stock up on!!!

Thanks DebCath!!!!


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Bravo_12v said:


> The scenario is a total collapse of society due to say an E.M.P and you have chosen to go with a group of preppers/survivalists. It is upon you to recruit people to your group in case of the above scenario who would you recruit (as in what skills would you want). Based on my group we have determined that the following would be assets.
> 
> Medical personnel at a minimum x2
> 
> ...


Great topic. I think a group would need a group "mom" or two. What do I mean by group mom? Someone who's only job is supporting the other members of the group. Cooking for a medium to large group is going to be a labor and time extensive endeavor. The group mom would also track the food inventory, and also be in charge of canning/dehydrating/etc.

If someone gets sick they can monitor the patient, and take care of them.

This position would probably be the easiest to fill, and more than likely no farther away than your own mom. :2thumb: A group mom doesn't have to be a gung ho warrior type.

Of course the group mom would work best in a BOL/homestead/retreat, if you're a mobile group, it probably doesn't apply.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We are sticking with family, period. We have the diversified skillsets, which are very important, but most important of all to us are TRUST and COMMITTMENT. I don't find the level of trust and committment that I want outside of family. 

As to skillsets:
-I have many, but that is because I am OLD. I'll do better teaching than doing. Engineering, woodworking and metalworking (both modern and antique methods), electrical, repair of most things mechanical, farming, and some others. 
-Daughter has degree in Chemistry, farming background (great with animals), deep knowledge of herb culture and use, hunter, gardener, military, and metalwork. She grew up farming with horses.
-My wife has degrees in nursing and accounting, vast home skills/food preservation/sewing/cooking, computer skills, and an analytical mind.
-Son in Law has a degree in Forestry, metal fabrication business, excellent mechanic, and deep background in alternative energy, among other things. 

That is the core group. A brother in law is a retired LEO, a nephew in construction, and others. 

Ideally, we would have younger people in many of the skills, but they are coming along, too.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I belong to a group of people we have been close to for years. The thing about these folks is they are people I would trust the lives of my children to. Groups don't just happen. It takes a great deal of trust and love for each other to make a group work. 

If things truly to to you know where in a hand basket then you will need more than immediate family to survive the onslaught. The thing I live about our group is it is multigenerational Wish you the best. GB


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sooner or later it will be a community that survives,if it gets bad.Loners or small families won't make it long,imo.Too many wild thugs out there who will eventually find their way to your place.Unless your up in N.Canada or Alaska where survival is impossible unless your use to it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bravo_12v said:


> The scenario is a total collapse of society due to say an E.M.P and you have chosen to go with a group of preppers/survivalists. It is upon you to recruit people to your group in case of the above scenario who would you recruit (as in what skills would you want). Based on my group we have determined that the following would be assets.
> 
> Medical personnel at a minimum x2
> 
> ...


I'm already recruited..

Hmm.1 mechanic,1 tech head, one medic, 5 military with combat skills.one real dumb muscle head who never talks for a "mule/bullet magnet"


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

@GrinnanBarret,

Yes, it takes a community. Have that, I was just talking about our inner circle.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

I know some of you might say "Well duh" but what about someone with at least veterinarian skills?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

have a paramedic here. engineer. mechanic. nurse. welder. carpenter. then there is a seamstress. cook. emt. draftsman. carpenter's helper. 
need help? send address and pics of place to live.  :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> If only there was a subsection of our society who were not only trained to deal with stress and trauma, but were given the skills needed to defend and protect themselves and others.


Sigh.... I guess it looks so much different from the inside looking out.

YES - police officers "in general" are *NOT* bad people, but they have a nasty tendency to treat people like second rate creatures.

It's like the old saying about dealing with the individual versus a group: *One* person speaking to an officer casually almost always results in a pleasant conversation. It's one human to another.

*BUT* - when everyone is driving around in metal and glass cages, collectively those are cattle.... "the herd"

Sometimes when an officer pulls you over, he is kind and courteous (about 40% of the time from experience) the other 60% of the time it's "You are guilty and now I must find every possible thing I can imagine you might be doing wrong to charge you with".

I have been pulled over three times in the last 16 years for a burned out license plate light. Mind you, there are usually two lit up back there, but if one goes out they can pull you over since one of two is obviously not enough illumination. 
That is NOT a public safety concern, that is *HARASSMENT*. It is for reasons like that that people get a bad taste for cops in their mouth. I don't care how you think you can defend the brotherhood of LEO's, but that is just plain wrong to treat law-abiding citizens that way.

Another case was when I was on a road trip to attend a funeral, and I pulled over to take a one-hour-nap at 2 am (I had been driving all day) in a well-lit Home Depot parking lot (FAR from any entrance) in Olathe, Kansas. I was alone - sleeping - in an empty pickup truck. Nothing in the bed, only a small travel bag in the cab, and I had a small blanket over me, with my jacket as a pillow. This 6'5", size-15-shoe LEO bangs on my glass, I wake up and he has his pistol drawn on me!! WTF?!?!?!? He demands I exit the vehicle - I comply (most would when facing an officer with a gun drawn on you) and demands to know where "my accomplices were". I told him I was traveling alone. He stated he was suspicious I may be involved in a possible (not actually happening) robbery at Home Depot and I was a suspect. He cuffed me and placed me in his car, then called for backup so they could investigate the store (nothing was going on there - no robbery and no cause to suspect one was even occurring at all). While I was in the car, they then ILLEGALLY search my vehicle looking for "stolen property" I guess.... or whatever they hell they thought might be in there.

After the "all clear", I was rudely told to never come to this location again (WHY? What the HELL did I do wrong?) and *NO APOLOGY*. Well, I was plenty awake at that point!

It is so reassuring that these fine officers use such good judgement and *logic* when applying the "the skills needed to defend and protect themselves and others"

I have another great LEO-f#<K-up story where someone in the "chain of communication" transposed two numbers in my address (and where they were actually *SUPPOSED* to go)..... but I don't want to type that one out. *NO APOLOGY* at all from them that night either (San Antonio, 1996).


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I am just gonna go with about 2-3 dozen heavily armed cops, most of whom are former military with a variety of MOS's. I may grab up a couple Paramedics too. We'll figure the rest out as we go.


NOT entering the cops good/bad debate, I feel it's an individual experience issue, but I do assume "2-3 dozen cops" you've previously vetted.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> I'm already recruited..
> 
> Hmm.1 mechanic,1 tech head, one medic, 5 military with combat skills.one real dumb muscle head who never talks for a "mule/bullet magnet"


don't be so hard on yourself, I'm sure you'll also be an arrow/club magnet as well... :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> but I do assume "2-3 dozen cops" you've previously vetted.


I would also assume as such. 
It would be VERY unwise to place a high level of trust on anyone you do not know well personally, LEO or otherwise.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

I for one will make sure that the people I recruit to our group are well vetted. I for one am putting and emphasis on good character, trust worthy, in good health, and having skills. I just think that while being a jack of all trades is good you still need to make sure that they are experts in certain areas. After SHTF you can cross train. Just like I will be teaching those in my group all I can I would expect them to do the same.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Bravo_12v said:


> I for one will make sure that the people I recruit to our group are well vetted. I for one am putting and emphasis on good character, trust worthy, in good health, and having skills. I just think that while being a jack of all trades is good you still need to make sure that they are experts in certain areas. After SHTF you can cross train. Just like I will be teaching those in my group all I can I would expect them to do the same.


after :shtf: it might be too late for training, except where the warm-body requirement necessitates you learning on-the-job... quickly.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Beans, bullets, and band aids are important but human beings aren't machines that just need to be fueled and fixed. We are relational creatures, rational creatures, and spiritual creatures. And so here are a few metaphysical considerations:

Still semi-physical, when picking a group, you also should plan for the long term-emotionally and relationally. This isn't an army you're talking about, that goes out and then comes home, to wife and family, they are a long term standing garrison and so to succeed in the long term you might want to take into consideration our need for companionship. You obviously don't want to be a matchmaker or(creepy cultish) social engineer but having a decent ratio of men to women would be important, I think. (And as a result perhaps those with midwife skills.)

How about teachers? Not just for our young but also to challenge the old to expand their minds. There is a real temptation to think about TEOTWAWKI and to just consider the practical. However if it really is TEOTAWKI all the more reason to have a teacher who can teach the arts to the group. Just because many "academics" are guilty of great academic pride and are horribly (left wing) biased does not mean that education in general is not worthwhile, even if it is less than practical. Ideas are powerful, and if its true that those who do not study history are doomed to repeat it, then those who do not study ideas are doomed not to learn from them! I mean, do we really want to forget the lessons of the Austrian school if an Economic Collapse proves them right causing TEOTWAWKI? The wisdom of Plato, Aristotle, Augustine, Aquinas, the mistakes of Kaines, Kant, and Hagel, the ideas of Adam Smith, Locke, Erasemus, Pascal, etc. all this is a) important to learn, b) a type of entertainment post-SHTF, c) good for the human mind and soul.

As I noted in my post on mental health considerations you might want to have a group shrink, to help people with the emotional stress of a WROL.

Also you would want someone who could provide spiritual and moral leadership, particularly because, as we have said before, as people learn to cope with a new paradigm of life, many will face real theological and moral crisis. As a Christian my faith gives me a reason to survive even while I am hanging on the Cross with Jesus, and this will be important to help people cope with the question of evil and how we have to respond in the face of it.

Moral questions will also arise. I watched the Aussie version of Red Dawn the other night and was perturbed by one of the characters (a "devout Christian") who refused to defend life with violence. She came across as quite absurd. The fact of the matter is that the Christian tradition has never taught the immorality of all violence or even killing, and Christians, Jews, etc. will need to rethink their normal moral code in the light of a very different situation.

Finally and this is important, our modern culture is VERY morally LAX! We need to combat this in our groups because the lies we have told ourselves as a society, that things like lying, sexual immorality, and calumny don't hurt anyone will be shown to be false very quickly in a WROL. As important as male-female relationships are, there is nothing like a little adultery to break apart a small community!

Of course, all this is hypothetical, I think before skill sets you need to consider group cohesion, and simply having enough people to stand guard and provide for the bare essentials. However, realizing that most anyone can do these things with a little training and instruction, I think we should be open to all people who come along looking for shelter, so long as they are compatible with our group, as many will have these specialized skills and others will make it possible for specialization by providing for a division of labor.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I do assume "2-3 dozen cops" you've previously vetted.


Researched, recruited, conduct background investigations, performed psych evals, interviewed, hired, trained, worked with and supervised most of them for years. Some are of course younger men & women, but all of us have bled together in one way or another. This is my unit, the one I command. I figure a few will break off if the S-TRULY-HTF, but I can count on at least 24 of them. We will be well armed, well equipped and with a nicely fortified compound.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Padre, I agree with you that the need for "spiritual/meta-physical/religious needs must also be addressed, in my group we are gonna rely on having the bible with us. Along with some older folks for people to rely on them as mentors/teachers.

As for teachers well that is for sure an area where we are lacking for the most part, however for that I think a raid on a library would be good I doubt not many people would think to run to the library for books if SHTF.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Bravo_12v said:


> Padre, I agree with you that the need for "spiritual/meta-physical/religious needs must also be addressed, in my group we are gonna rely on having the bible with us. Along with some older folks for people to rely on them as mentors/teachers.
> 
> As for teachers well that is for sure an area where we are lacking for the most part, however for that I think a raid on a library would be good I doubt not many people would think to run to the library for books if SHTF.


Libraries are dinosaurs, they're going away. besides, as mentioned above, if you have old people in the group, looking after the toddlers and teaching them basic math, reading, writing... thats their job. They're not going to be chopping wood or whatever.

I would say the same is true for certain specialized skills... I would NOT have a surgeon doing the same jobs as everyone else. I would *NEVER* have them chopping wood, working with horses, framing barns, etc... I would have them standing post duty in the retreat, and let the OP/LP's report in to them. Jobs that "everyone" must cover, but are low risk for injury and illness, they'll be doing more frequently than others.

What good is it to anyone to have a surgeon who broke his hand last week because the cow he was milking smashed him into the stall? same with splitting wood and the axe bounces back? I would think it's a better idea to be fixing those things than becoming one of them... thats just me 

Likewise with defense, do you want the med guy who probably isn't a gun guy to be standing guard duty trying to figure out what to do with 10 lbs of death dealing monstrosity he's been handed, or do you want the guy who's been a hunter all his life and knows whats what with a rifle?

if it were me, I'd give the doc a pistol and teach him on that, and that's as far as he needs to take it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Researched, recruited, conduct background investigations, performed psych evals, interviewed, hired, trained, worked with and supervised most of them for years. Some are of course younger men & women, but all of us have bled together in one way or another. This is my unit, the one I command. I figure a few will break off if the S-TRULY-HTF, but I can count on at least 24 of them. We will be well armed, well equipped and with a nicely fortified compound.


Sentry18 it's just me, but I have a lot more comfort with this post then your previous one. When you said



Sentry18 said:


> I am just gonna go with about 2-3 dozen heavily armed cops, most of whom are former military with a variety of MOS's. I may grab up a couple Paramedics too. We'll figure the rest out as we go.


I was immediately thinking OMFG!!!!! massively armed, armored, trained zombies on the loose "figuring it out as we go"... thats not good for me if I'm in the way. hmmmm.

that's a scary proposition and one that has occurred in countries that have faced collapse, (read as: Argentina) but it's also a daily occurrence in Mexico. one of the reasons I dont go down there anymore.

I'm new here and I don't anyone on a personal level so I can only go by whats in text, and that is a horrible way to draw conclusions because it's often misspoken, accidentally misrepresented, the context may not be clear, the context may apply differently to two people of vastly different backgrounds, etc.

I've seen all sides of LE, both parents were in it for decades; I was the toddler crawling under the chairs at the union meetings trying to yank backup guns out of ankle holsters LOL! I've seen close personal friends of the family whose lives fall apart after a 1 second decision that went sideways and I also saw another friend of the family go to prison for the rest of his life because he left the reservation and embraced everything that is evil. Those are the things that make the news, not the every day job that men and women do that actually is protect and serve and the entire team in blue gets no credit for it at all. And that's completely upside down. It's always the bad apples that spoil the barrel.

Anyway, I think it's great you've got a team you can trust and that you guys have a place to go. if/when this happens, it's going to get really ugly, really fast. I hope the good guys win!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Realistically, I'd rather have 10 people with little to no skills and excellent attitude than 100 expert specialists with crappy attitude.

All in all, I'd prefer to have mostly jack of all trades types with a few specialists. Being able to 'hit the ground running", so to speak, with most tasks would be very advantageous.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

What about us folks that can't find people to join us?We have a short few but skills are limited. I'm an EMT, welder, builder, and farmer. Wife was a chef. We have a decent place with lots of goodies stockpiled. But seriously lacking in the personal dept.

Finding someone locally is tough as we don't want to give away that we are preppers and get overrun later.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> What about us folks that can't find people to join us?We have a short few but skills are limited. I'm an EMT, welder, builder, and farmer. Wife was a chef. We have a decent place with lots of goodies stockpiled. But seriously lacking in the personal dept.
> 
> Finding someone locally is tough as we don't want to give away that we are preppers and get overrun later.


I think that's a problem that a lot of people have. Especially those of us that live in cities, and I cant even imagine what it would be like to be a guy who lives in a high rise apartment building, knowing any one of thousands of idiots or their hundreds of thousands of guests or robbers might accidentally or intentionally burn the entire thing to the ground.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Also a constitutional lawyer would also help in rebuilding.


I would point out two things. One, the Constitution was meant to be read and understood by the common folk. Two, our illustrious President Obama is SUPPOSEDLY a :quote:constitutional lawyer.:quote:


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> I would point out two things. One, the Constitution was meant to be read and understood by the common folk. Two, our illustrious President Obama is SUPPOSEDLY a :quote:constitutional lawyer.:quote:


Not to insult lawyers, but as a whole, the profession has created this mess.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> I would point out two things. One, the Constitution was meant to be read and understood by the common folk. Two, our illustrious President Obama is SUPPOSEDLY a :quote:constitutional lawyer.:quote:


You are right. I was thinking more along the lines of a responsible libertarian leaning lawyer familiar enough with the process of the law to help guide a new community in the matters of the law and the social contract as we grow. Certainly wouldnt hurt to add knowledge and experience to the process.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Im pretty sure we would pick the same. But what i would do is: as soon as we started 'survival mode' we would teach eathother all of our skills.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Lawyers are part of the problem that this country is in now in the first place. Why would you want another one. Same with politicians. You all have had enough history lessons to figure out how government operates. If not, I suggest that you start reading now.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

For me I think lawyers of any kind will in all honesty be reduced to some form of security/harvesting/or other manual labor, because cut it any way if an EMP did hit us, we would be thrust back to a "hunter-gather" society, if it is just a government collapse or an economic collapse they would still be useless unless some very rudimentary form of government was established but in a community of say between 3,000 and 7,000 people then you would have more use for them as field hands. Mind you this is all in my opinion.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I dont know about all the lawyer stuff. I could see a lawyer being useful. They arent all bad folks. Note...I am not a lawyer. All professions will most likely wear many hats -farming, defense, etc. When rebuilding society it would be nice to have like minded educated folks to fill rolls like judges and to settle disputes without the need for violent recourse if possible. I do agree that lawyers bending/ breaking constitutiinal law is a big part of todays problems. Whoever we depend on post shtf would have to be well vetted to earn the trust of thier neighbors as they would be held accountable directly in smaller, locally orientated communities.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

I would Love to recruit a dentist after things settle down. They will be as important as doctors in the long run. I've seen what untreated dental problems turn into... No thanks. *wishful thinking**


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Anvilandhammer said:


> I would Love to recruit a dentist after things settle down. They will be as important as doctors in the long run. I've seen what untreated dental problems turn into... No thanks. *wishful thinking**


Couldnt agree more. Had an abcess overseas and timing was bad. Took a month to get a ride to a place with a dentist. Ouch. My face swelled up somethin awful. Often overlooked area of the medical profession but darn necessary in my opinion.


----------



## mfbookman (Jul 11, 2012)

If I had to I would chose at lease two peaple from the trades that could also train other members to take over so they have to have some type of teaching ability. The same with medical personel, I would want to have some good logistics type peaple as well as well as some good old fashon scounges. I would like to have at least a task force of at least 160 peaple broken up into squads ect . I would like to see it run like a military unit as well This is not including family members . They should be included also. Has anyone notice taht there are alot of new TV shows own which shows people just doing what I have said and above . Such as Falling Skys, There is a new one on NBC where all the power when out and it shows people living 10 years after. And then there are those zombie shows. Michael Bookman Beverly Emergency Management Beverly Mass Good Luck Remember it is National Preparedness Month every body


----------



## kiteri (Aug 7, 2012)

What about herbalists? A conventional doctor without his conventional drugs to prescribe may not be as useful as an herbalist that can identify, properly harvest and administer nutritional and medicinal herbs in a situation where you are mobile. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree my group started out small now due to Army buddies and family and friends we are increasing that would be in best interests for safety and support. I also agree herbologists are a great asset to any group. And yes it is strange that a lot of shows have "popped" up about a post collapse world.


----------



## tommixx (Dec 10, 2012)

only prople you can trust that will not sell out the group. skills are impotrant. I am a farmer as the old saying goes education you learn the rules experence is learning the exceptions to the rules.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am just gonna go with about 2-3 dozen heavily armed cops, most of whom are former military with a variety of MOS's. I may grab up a couple Paramedics too. We'll figure the rest out as we go.


And pick up a wolf on the way <wink>


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got a doc, couple nurses, and a couple EMTs, a green thumb (but could use another), a motor head and a couple handy men--could use a carpenter, electrician, or plumber--also a couple jar heads or a peace officer might be nice.

Pretty much I would take anyone of moral fiber so long as I figure I could feed them through the winter.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm the cook and teacher of the kids, sister in law is accountant and gardener, my mom and sister are in charge of the animals, my husband has experience in mechanics, electrical, plumbing and construction. My brother in law is a former cop. My grandpa is in charge of our EMP proof old engines and guns. 

We all have some basic medical knowledge and I'm currently reading up on herb gardens to start in the spring.


----------



## WoodRose (Dec 13, 2012)

Most importantly, those you feel you could trust with access to your bank account now - chosen to be those you could trust with your life, later. Another words - who wouldn't sell you out?

Most "farmers" these days would be lost without their bags of fertilizers, tractors, etc. Rather, a person who reads Mother Earth News or Organic Gardening.

LOL for an accountant  Better off with a hunter or fisherman, those who know the wild edibles.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Who better to budget our group account and make the best deals on large scale purchases than an accountant? 

As for hunter-we all have basic skills but have not hunted this past year due to various health issues. 

Survivalist? We aren't prepping for a catastrophic demise of everything; we are stoking food and water at our homes, have a plan in case we have to bug out, and are building up our BOL in the spring.


----------

